# Grande Tuna



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

Yesterday's trip was on a private boat out of Grand Isle. On board was cody,kyle and their friend jacob aboard cody's brand new 36 Invincible. These guys had never caught a yellowfin tuna and wanted to see what it was about. We blew out about daylight to three to four footers and as we ventured farther out we let it roll. I pulled back the reigns once i saw what i was looking for and started to chum. I was chumming for about five minutes when i looked down and there was a yellowfin in the 150 class. I feed him again this time with a hook and it was off to the races. That fish ran off about three hundred yards and pulled the hook! oh well, let's dance again! 
Repositioned the boat and it was blackfin after blackfin.Jumbo models 15-25lbs. Made another move and started the process over again. This time it was at least 10 or so extra large fatty's and hooked up again. This time it stuck. 1hr. and 30min 
later cody is looking at his first yellowfin in the 130 class. His eyes were as big as a plate and the smile proved it. Now it was kyles turn. Started the process over again and weeded thru the blackfin and waalaa! Hookup number two! Short while later kyle puts his first yellowfin in the boat. This fish was in the 120 class. Cool deal. After that it slowed for a couple of hours. I would get them up but they would loose interest quick. Made another move late in the fourth quarter with the fat lady warming up and it proved to be the right one. I started chuming and on que 10 to 15 yellowfin in the 150 class or better came up right next to the boat. These fish were splashing the side of the boat eating chum in the blue water. I chunked a bait and it was immediately taken by a fish around 100lb. Jacob was fighting that fish and i kept chumming. I looked over and there was godzilla right under the boat. I calmly threw a piece of chunk over and he came up the side of the boat and snatched it. I was trying to keep my cool and calmly threw a few more pieces along with one with a hook. He came right up and i think he winked at me when he ate it. He went total bizerk and proceeded to head south. We boated the other fish and fought his fish for the next two hours. Cody felt like he was up to the task and kept at it and did a great job. We boated the fish and ran back to the pass at 60mph! That boat is really fast. Mission accomlished for three no longer tuna virgins. The fished weighed as follows 187lbs, 134lbs, 129lbs 110lbs. These guys will be back again! The fishing is primo right now as long as mother nature cooperates. Give me a call to book your next trip. 
Captain William Wall 
Pelagic Charters 
1.225.454.5365 
Venice/Grand Isle 
33T Contender


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will how far you been running out of the pass to find tuna?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome trip but I can't access the pics for some reason or another.


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

right now 40-50 miles.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *captain william wall (10/18/2008)*right now 40-50 miles.


so thats 75 from Venice marina right.....


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report! I couldn't open the pictures either but it sounds like a fantastic trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will im making the pictures easier to see for you....hope you dont mind


----------



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks bluffman. If you where out of venice it would be 75 miles. Grand Isle 40-50 miles.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice catch!!!:clap


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good god almighty


----------

